# Smoked Pork Riblets



## RubThatButt (Jun 25, 2009)

Had never smoked these but they looked good and at $1.48 a lb. I had to try them. Man was I glad I did. These came out delicious. I smoked them using hickory at 225-250 for about for hours. No foil no sauce till the end. They were tender and full of flavor. The ones with just salt & pepper were better plain in fact and the Stubb rubbed ones were better with the sweet sauce I used.


Seasoned with Stubbs Chile Lime on Left and simple salt & pepper on right






2 hours in.





Pulled and ready for some sauce.





Sauced and sliced ready to eat.


----------



## DJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks good enuf to eat!!!
dj


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks good from where I'm sittin.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 25, 2009)

those look juicy to me.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm listening !


----------



## john a (Jun 26, 2009)

Real nice


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd eat a plate or 5 of those!!  Nice job!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 26, 2009)

Is that country style rib's?  Looks good too


----------



## RubThatButt (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas! Glad to participate with you on this board. 

They were very juicy considering no foil & no mop. I wanted to have a starting point to compare future cooks of these tasty morsels and was indeed very surprised. I probably could have got away with only 3 -3 1/2 hrs.

*007bond-jb*

Love the videos by the way I am an avid watcher. I thought they were just tips because of the way they were packaged but they weren't tips either. I found a chart that shows they come from the shoulder:

Pork Chart

They have a wide flat bone in them and man are they tender. I went back to the store and stocked up the freezer. I hope they keep carrying them. Grab some when you can you won't be sorry. I also had someone tell me at the store that these are excellent fried like a pork chop. I think i will try it and report back.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 26, 2009)

They look great.. Those are riblets not country style ribs. They sell those down here all the time. They are good grilled also since they are so thin. Make greeat appetizers ..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2009)

looks very good


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Lookin' good from here!


----------

